# Direct Stereo Replacement



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have read where folks have replaced their stereo with dvd capability but I am wondering if there is a direct replacement - no mods, no new brackets, just have to connect new one which also has DVD capability. Does Jensen make one?

Any ideas out there?

Thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

In our trailer, the stereo is just a standard automotive radio.

You should be able to just get a standard din replacement.

There are several manufacturers who make DVD capable stereos.....check Crutchfield, Circuit City, Best Buy, etc.

Steve


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually I think I am better off cost wise to just by a LCD tv/dvd combo and mount it on the kitchen cabinet like some folks have done.

I think I will go that route instead and just run the sound from the TV into the stereo.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That would be a great Idea
you can then plug it into the stereo for sorround sound(just replace the speakers in the ceiling they are junk

Don


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually I am not sure my AUX is working on my radio. I plug my Ipod in and it sounds fine for about 15 seconds and then the sound stops working. I am going to try and get to the RCA jacks in the back and see if the same thing happens when I plug into them instead of the front.

Update RCA jacks work fine - will use those instead of the front plug.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

vikecowboy,

I installed the JVC KD-DV6200 in my TT. It has DVD, MP3 and USB and is XM ready.

It was as close to a direct replacement as you can get. The Wire colours are an exact match to the Jensen unit. It fits right into the bracket no cutting sawing or any thing scary like that.

I now have a 15" LCD screen connected to it and get surround sound.

If you can find this JVC model I would go for - extremely easy install.

Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the same as Wayne. Check out the pics in the gallery. My Outback came with an all in one unit that I just unplugged, got an undermount bracket and it was done. While you are at it, I would upgrade the speakers...well worth it. The longest part for me was fishing an extra speaker wire because they wired my speakers in series.









The JVC unit is awesome for the $$ It plays everything from MP3 to DVD's and has a USB port, Sat radio and ipod ready.










Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work Thor!!


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Did you guys orginally have the Jensen unit and replaced it? The Jensen unit doesn't seem to bad in our Outback. I belive it is model 3050 but I am not 100% sure for I don't have the manual in front of me. I think the speakers have to go however!

Thanks


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mine was the same Jensen unit you have. Thor's was the earlier all in one unit as he stated.

It's an easy replacement for the Jensen and will allow you to buy any LCD TV you want without having to find one with a built in DVD.

Agree withyou on the speakers. They are my spring mod.

Wayne


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorry - opted for the cheap way - bought a 15" sylvania tv/dvd combo from Sams and a mounting bracket. Total cost was around $350.

Hopefully I will have time over the weekend to mount it.

Thanks a ton for all your info!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

That'll work just fine too. Have fun

Wayne


----------

